# Win Win Win - Giveaway!



## Erica (22/11/16)

*Giveaway coming your way soon! Stay tuned for more details to follow *

The Giveaway will consist of the following:

X1 VG (1L)
X1 PG (500ml)
X1 Prime Nic (36mg/100ml:VG or PG)
X1 Digital Pocket Scale (0.01g - 200g)
X1 Enyawreklaw Funfetti Premix
X5 Flavourings (10ml) of your choice
X2 Wiener Vape Co 30ml E-Liquids (of your choice)
X2 Sickboy 77 30ml E-Liquids (of your choice)
X5 100ml HDPE Plastic Bottles with Kas spout
X3 30ml Glass Bottles with pipette
X3 30ml HDPE Plastic Bottles
X3 50ml HDPE Plastic Bottles




(Picture for display purposes only)

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Soutie (22/11/16)

Subbed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AhVape (22/11/16)

Soutie said:


> Subbed


+1 
Besides, my basket is sitting waiting for month end

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michaelsa (22/11/16)

Subbed x3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (22/11/16)

As a side note @Erica_TFM how does one set the scale to display 2 digits as mine only displays 0.1 intervals.

Not bought from you but exactly like the picture.


----------



## Erica (22/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> As a side note @Erica_TFM how does one set the scale to display 2 digits as mine only displays 0.1 intervals.
> 
> Not bought from you but exactly like the picture.



Hi @boxerulez it could be that you purchased a scale that only measures 0.1 grams as I am not aware that it is possible to change the scales. I know these specific scales come in two types: 0.01g - 200g and 0.1g - 500g

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoeB786 (22/11/16)

Subbed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (22/11/16)

Ahhh ok cool thanks.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (22/11/16)

FUNFETTI!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Huffapuff (22/11/16)

So much want right now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (22/11/16)

Liked it and subscribed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (24/11/16)

Gearing up for the ultimate Black Friday!

To receive an automatic entry into the competition all you have to do is order from us on Black Friday! That's It. So Easy!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Tockit (24/11/16)

@Erica_TFM, i checked your website and there is no indication of which Flavourings are earmarked for the Black friday sale. Will you update the site still?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (24/11/16)

Tockit said:


> @Erica_TFM, i checked your website and there is no indication of which Flavourings are earmarked for the Black friday sale. Will you update the site still?


Hi @Tockit the specials will go live tonight at midnight on the site!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie (24/11/16)

Just wow, this looks great. My poor wallet.

no hints @Erica_TFM?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mavric69 (24/11/16)

subbtedededed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (24/11/16)

Soutie said:


> Just wow, this looks great. My poor wallet.
> 
> no hints @Erica_TFM?




Check back around lunch time.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (24/11/16)

DizZa said:


> Check back around lunch time.....


Hey ho LETS GO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Erica (24/11/16)

Here is a hint for you @Soutie

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie (24/11/16)

Erica_TFM said:


> Here is a hint for you @Soutie
> 
> View attachment 76499

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (24/11/16)

How do you enter the giveaway?


----------



## Tockit (24/11/16)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> How do you enter the giveaway?


Read post number 12 and you will find your answer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Erica (24/11/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AhVape (24/11/16)

Damn you and Black Friday 
I only get paid Tuesday 
Cannot go over vape budget, refusing to go down that rabbit hole

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (24/11/16)

AhVape said:


> Damn you and Black Friday
> I only get paid Tuesday
> Cannot go over vape budget, refusing to go down that rabbit hole


some of us dont have the same inner power as you.. (the force is strong with this one...)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (25/11/16)

~ After midnight, we're gonna let it all hang out ~

Boom, done and dusted. Bangin' prices on FA, thanks @DizZa and @Erica_TFM!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (25/11/16)

See now that felt like a Black Friday special, great deals @DizZa and @Erica_TFM!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (25/11/16)

Cart dropped by around 1k as midnight hit! Epic stuff guys! This is the black friday ive been waiting for!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (25/11/16)

NICE! Order placed and I was able to get a whole lot more while still coming in under budget. God bless America

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/11/16)

Order placed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (25/11/16)

One thing that wasn't mentioned was the draw date. Ill assume entries close midnight tonight and the draw takes place tomorrow or monday?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (25/11/16)

Ordered yay! Holding thumbs for this one 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (25/11/16)

Order placed.
Didn't really need anything but you guys are one of the only vendors to really come to the part with real Black Friday deals, so gotta support you.

Ps Any idea when you're getting some Extreme Ice in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica (25/11/16)

Hi people of earth! What a day it was/still is, we are still busy packing orders! @Strontium what brand are you referring to?

@tekk.ninja draw will be held when we find our feet again.. For now good luck to all who has entered thus far.


----------



## Strontium (25/11/16)

@Erica_TFM its from Flavour West

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (28/11/16)

And the winner is....?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica (28/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> And the winner is....?



Everybody that ordered from us on Black Friday??


The giveaway will take place tomorrow afternoon/evening. 

We are still in the process of making sure everybody is happy with their parcels.

Here is the list of everybody that qualified for the giveaway, most of you did multiple orders but unfortunately only one entry per customer..


Dominic Gruijters

Matthew Heiberg

Wesley Duggan

Richard Barnes

Yusuf Omar

Shabbeer Agherdien

Francois Le Roux

Abdul Haque

Sonnica Cox

Graeme Cresswell

Johan Van Niekerk

Dwayne Olivato

Michael Walklate

Daniel Jansen Van Vuuren

Jason Thompson

Ian Coleshaw

Dwayne Ungerer

David Rennie

Andries Cronje

Ivan Preston

Chukky Van Der Merwe

Jacques Van Staden

Yameen Badrodien

Rudi Van Jaarsveld

Tania De Jager

Jaco Terburgh

Jason Hillman

Migael Zandberg

Ricardo Robyn

Ryan Theologo

Chris Blake

Mike Mc Cort

Yusuf Shabudin

Tyler Goncalves

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (28/11/16)

Erica_TFM said:


> Everybody that ordered from us on Black Friday??
> 
> 
> The giveaway will take place tomorrow afternoon/evening.
> ...



Looks like you guys had a busy Friday .

Unfortunately my parcel didn't make it to CT today, but holding thumbs for tomorrow. Thanks for the great deals. You guys may have taken a little knock with the great specials, but you are making customers for life in the process.


----------



## Erica (28/11/16)

Effjh said:


> Looks like you guys had a busy Friday .
> 
> Unfortunately my parcel didn't make it to CT today, but holding thumbs for tomorrow. Thanks for the great deals. You guys may have taken a little knock with the great specials, but you are making customers for life in the process.



Hi @Effjh the couriers seem to also have had quite a busy friday.

We almost never send out parcels on Fridays, and thus we learned that the courier we use for Cape Town/PE areas doesnt seem to pick up from the dropped off depot on Fridays. What a crappy time to learn such things.

Anyway it got picked up this morning at the depot so it should be with you tomorrow morning.

We are looking at alternatives already.

We will keep in touch!

Loads of admin we had actually, some peeps made 5+ orders as they thought that we were going to run out of stock, hence trying to secure what they had in their carts. Funny ordeal it was.

Thanks for your support and good luck in the comp

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dave557 (28/11/16)

Great Job, @TheFlavourMill. I was really excited by your prices, I didn't even sleep... Haven't received the package yet so really curious as to what the free gift is going to be? 

Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (28/11/16)

Got my Black Friday parcel bright and early this morning, with some free goodies added. My sincerest thanks for a truly eye-popping sale, @DizZa and @Erica_TFM. I am looking forward to doing business with you again in the future.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Glytch (29/11/16)

Got my parcel yesterday lunch time. Beautifully packed and the free gift was a great touch. Great service! My new go to vendor!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Dave557 (29/11/16)

Just received my parcel, thank you guys. I really love your packaging and labels by the way, even gives us the recommended percentages. Nice! 

Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (29/11/16)

Thanks @DizZa and @Erica_TFM - 19 new concentrates added to my collection. And I appreciate the little extra thrown in too!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Glytch (29/11/16)

Erica_TFM said:


> Everybody that ordered from us on Black Friday??
> 
> 
> The giveaway will take place tomorrow afternoon/evening.
> ...



Any news on the time of the draw?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (29/11/16)

Glytch said:


> Any news on the time of the draw?



In 15min! The draw will take place at 20:30pm!


----------



## Erica (29/11/16)

Here we go!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/11/16)

Ta-da!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooterbuddy (29/11/16)

Ooh

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave557 (29/11/16)

Please Lady Luck, smile upon me

Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## DizZa (29/11/16)

We are having some technical issues. Bare with us just a few minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (29/11/16)

Dr


DizZa said:


> We are having some technical issues. Bare with us just a few minutes.


gonna need a longer drum roll...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (29/11/16)

This is almost as tiring as shaking VG nic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/11/16)

Tick tock...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (29/11/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Tick tock...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


boom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (29/11/16)

Sorry guys...every time 

Find the link to the video here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (29/11/16)

Congrats to Dwayne! 

Nice Creedence music btw! Thanks again @DizZa and @Erica_TFM, everyone was a winner with this sale!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Glytch (29/11/16)

Well done Dwayne!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh (29/11/16)

Congrats Dwayne!

At least this time my name wasn't on the polar opposite side of the arrow like all the previous comps. 

Like @RichJB said, everyone was a winner with this sale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Huffapuff (30/11/16)

Aargh! Maybe next time 

Well done Dwayne!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

